# Everything NOFX



## iNVESTIGATE (Jan 29, 2010)

All right... 


I think it's about goddamn time that this band.. 'NOFX' get the recognition they deserve.



1983 - Present 

With 37 EP's and full-lengths since '86. Not including compilations or the split series w/ Rancid. They started to release full-lengths in around '92 and havent looked back..

Punk legends through and through.

Whether its Eric Sandin's (Smelly) blurry fast rabbit-like foot keeping the solidifying back-beat or its Aaron Abeyta's(El Hefe) crazy ripping rock riffs they'll keep you entertained. 
Also, keeping with the genre's atmosphere they tend to have incredibly well-thought out lyrics when they want to. Either having to do with politics, justice (or the lack thereof), social-ecomonics, and of course getting fucked (the standard sex, drugs, and rock 'n roll). 


And, if you have not heard of these guys OR you have and just do not care for them.. all i have to say to you is 'The Decline'. [Listen to this epic punk-ballad of a song] http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=7678699283388177257&ei=OFxjS8pCkZapAqfhlMwI&q=The+Decline+-+NOFX&hl=en&view=3#



And for the NOFX fans... share your NOFX tales/experiences... cunt wait!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 29, 2010)

NOFX is fucken sweet, Coaster isn't that bad of a cd, but my favorite would have to be Pump up the Valium.


----------



## InsaneInTheMembrane (Jan 29, 2010)

There a true ass punk band.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice, fuckin' right Chicka-D!



Fav. CD is definately either _'So Long and Thanks For All the Shoes'_ or _'Pump Up..._' lol 


i also just recently bought that _'Cokie the Clown'_ EP. Its only got five songs on it.. but they're all pretty jokes. Excluding the track 'My Orphan Year'.. which was released on the new _Coaster_ album. But this (acoustic) version does the song justice. And probably one fo the most "sincere"/heart felt songs from NOFX.


----------



## Herojuana. (Feb 4, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Nice, fuckin' right Chicka-D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
man, i fucking love nofx
i got that album 'cokie the clown' the other day too, i like the first song and i know what you mean about the acoustic version of My orphan year but the Coaster version is better, it's so fast, smelly's insane

I've got all the nofx album minus a few ep's and like you, my favourite was Pump up the valuum for ages but i played it to death so i'm really into punk in drublic, white thrash two heebs and a bean and so long and thanks for all the shoes at the moment

i saw the live a few months back aswell, in brisbane (australia) and that was rad.
finally a thread worth ttalking about haha


----------



## ford442 (Feb 4, 2010)

Punk in Drublic and I Heard They Suck Live are my favs 

if you are into them i would check out Lagwagon, Propagandhi and Snuff for similar awesomeness..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Herojuana (DOPEsong)
lol i saw them a 2nd time just last year too! such a fun show (up here in Torontah, Canada). Melvin ended up coming on stage after they were done their set and busted out his accordian and ripped for about 10-20 minutes. stopping, starting, and stopping only to start again. teasing people. lol! fuckin' so hilarious.. i mean i was half in the bag and almost positive he was but it was just such a great sight; especially when the bunch of die-hards were just left there watching him hahah





ford442 said:


> Punk in Drublic and I Heard They Suck Live are my favs
> 
> if you are into them i would check out Lagwagon, Propagandhi and Snuff for similar awesomeness..


 
ohh fuck me.. propagandhi. 


*drooolss*

There's some kick-fucking-ass music. One of those bands you got to know your shit to listen to them. And if you didnt (know your shit) then you will be wanting to kick some governmental ass soon. lol but yeah ford442 sooo good. 

Only got Really into them after they released _'potemkin city limits'_. i'll def. hafta check out this 'Snuff' band you speak of though..


And fuck .. i still gotta grab _'White trash, two heebs,..'_ lol Looonnng overdue.. that and '_Ribbed_' and i can die happy ha!


----------



## ford442 (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm listening to the new Snuff right now.. wow.. really rocking..!!
they are also on phat wreckords..

i have been into propagandhi since like 1997 when my friend played them - then i was hundreds of miles away in salt lake city where i bought their How to Clean Everything cassette tape - i took LSD and listened all night playing hackysack - i have been hooked since then.. Clean Everything is amazing in a different way from the other albums - i liked More Talk a lot, but that was the last one i really learned all the words to and payed attention..

i was almost going to see them in santa crus with my friends, but it sold out..


----------



## ford442 (Feb 6, 2010)

woo!
i added Snuff on myspace saying that i have been a fan for 10 years and Duncan himself said "oi oi Nice one Cheers Duncan" i feel loved..!


----------



## ruderalis88 (Feb 6, 2010)

whoops, i od'd.


----------



## beardo (Feb 6, 2010)

NOFX hell yeah...i want to do a CD of me first and the gimme gimme's covers...cover the covers


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 7, 2010)

MF&TGG's! lol They're badass. Covering the best of the covers.. if done well that'd be so gnarly.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 17, 2010)

For any_ STREETLIGHT MANIFESTO_ fan's... 

they have said recently they're going to release _'99 Song's Of Revolution'_ sooner or later... and they posted 6 sample tracks on their website..


"The first volume in the '99 Songs of Revolution' series, this one by Streetlight Manifesto. Eleven covers, from eleven artists"


AND one of the sample songs they released was a cover of '_Linoleum_' - *NOFX*


More info. here: http://streetlightmanifesto.com/
FYI. lol


----------

